# Does it mean anything?



## Yankees31 (Nov 22, 2010)

I am currently having some issues in my marriage.

Is the fact that my wife still has sex with me probably @2 times a week a good sign? 

See below post to see my marriage problems
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/considering-divorce-separation/18949-need-some-help-please.html


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

It means you're getting luckier than me...

C


----------



## moo (Nov 22, 2010)

Twice a week is the norm. How often do you think you should have sex?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

From my wife's perspective, it means you're getting about 6 months worth every week. If I were getting it twice a week, I would be thrilled.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

You're doing just fine bro.
Lucky Stiff!!!


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's an important question and maybe another way to look at things.

Are you having sex twice a week or *making love *twice a week?
There is a difference.


----------



## Ania (Nov 25, 2010)

uh and i had sex just once in last 3 months... god lucky u lol


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yankees31 said:


> I am currently having some issues in my marriage.
> 
> Is the fact that my wife still has sex with me probably @2 times a week a good sign?
> 
> ...


Iread your other post and some important things stood out. 1, You may be a nice guy and all that but you blew through 200k without involving your wife in it at all. Sure that was in the past but it happened. And that comment cannot discount the fact that there are still repurcussions to this day. 2, Lambos, ferraris, all that high dollar crap...11 guns at one time. Come on guy, you are living your life on your own terms and you expect to just shrug it off like it never happened. 3, just because she doesnt return your calls on the spot shes having a lesbian affair? She spends more time with a friend than she does you? Dude, you have shown her the greatest disrespect that a non material person could be shown. They don't live for the now they live for the later. As innocent as it can be made to sound a 200k screw up and a bankruptcy throw their sense of security under the bus. And you've started a new business, probably with no input from her. Let her have her friend, you cant deny her some kind of trust relationship just because you've decided to be good now. Your perception of entitlement will continue to cause you problems wherever you wind up. You have to have everything but she'd be happy in a two room apartment with someone she can truly trust. Maybe not that basic but you get my meaning. lighten up...a lot! You don't own her and you can't control her. You've caused a lot of damage and it's going to take a long time to heal. As another poster suggested, see a counselor yourself. Stop hounding her. Part of you sounds as if you just don't want to lose your wife as if she's a personal posession.
Please don't read me as being to harsh. Weigh everyone else's responses and for your own good, keep in touch with these people here. They absolutely saved me from seperation


----------



## Yankees31 (Nov 22, 2010)

Bump, everything you said is exactly right, I do need to take a step back and relax a bit. I really do not think of my wife as a posession. I truley love being around her and with her. I just hope that time can heal the hurt I caused.


----------

